# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] تعلم التعامل فى سوق العملات (فوركس) خطوه بخطوه

## اسكندرانى

*[frame="2 80"]

تعلم التعامل فى سوق العملات (فوركس) خطوه بخطوه
   

يتم التعامل بالعملات في سوق العملات (فوركس) على اساس ازواج من العملات مثل (يورو/دولار) ، (EUR/USD).

ويكون التعامل فيه بالبيع والشراء ، على اساس شراء فرد من هذا الزوج وبيع الاخر مقابله.

 
ونلاحظ هنا ان زوج العملات يتكون من عملتين في الترتيب : العملة الاولى ، والعملة الثانية.

مثال : زوج العملة (يورو/استرليني)

حيث ان في هذا الزوج : اليورو هو العملة الاولى في الترتيب ، والاسترليني هو العملة الثانية في الترتيب
 
وفي هذا الترتيب اربعة امور :


اولا : عمليات البيع والشراء.

ثانيا : السعر.

ثالثا : حجم العقود.

رابعا : سعر النقطة.

وسنتكلم عن كل نقطة على حدة - ان شاء الله -.

 
اولا : عمليات البيع والشراء :


ان العملية (بيع او شراء) تكون للزوج الاول في الترتيب

أي أنك إذا قمت بعملية شراء على هذا الزوج (يورو/دولار) مثلا ، فهذا يعني انك قمت بشراء اليورو وبعت الدولار (اي دفعت الدولار قيمة لشراء اليورو) ، واذا قمت بعملية بيع فهذا يعني انك بعت اليورو واشتريت الدولار (اي دفعت اليورو قيمة لشراء الدولار)


وبهذا التوضيح يظهر جواب السؤال الملح دائما :

كيف اقوم بالبيع قبل الشراء؟

وجوابه أننا عند القيام بالبيع أولا ، فمعناه أننا اشترينا العملة الثانية (أولا) ، ودفعنا قيمتها بالعملة الاولى. 

 

ثانيا : السعر.



ان السعر الظاهر لزوج العملات هو (قيمة العملة الثانية لكل وحدة من العملة الاولى).

او أن واحد من (العملة الاولى) يساوي هذا الرقم الظاهر (السعر) من (العملة الثانية).

وللتوضيح على مثال (يورو/كندي) على سعر (1.6200) يعني قيمة الدولارالكندي (العملة الثانية) لكل وحدة من اليورو (العملة الثانية).

أي واحد (يورو) يساوي (1.62) دولار كندي.

[line]

ويعني ارتفاع (السعر) ارتفاع قيمة العملة الاولى وقوتها مقابل العملة الثانية ، وبالتالي انخفاض العملة الثانية وضعفها مقابل العملة الاولى.

والعكس صحيح ، اي ان انخفاض السعر ، يعني انخفاض العملة الاولى وضعفها مقابل العملة الثانية.

[line]

ويظهر هذا على الرسم البياني (الشارت) ، فاتجاه المؤشر نحو الاعلى يعني ارتفاع وقوة العملة الاولى مقابل العملة الاولى.

وللتوضيح على مثال (دولار/سويسري) ، السعر مثلا (1.1500) ، اذا ارتفع الى (1.1600) فهذا يعني قوة العملة الاولى (الدولار) مقابل العملة العملة الثانية (الفرنك السويسري)

 
ثالثا : حجم العقود :

يتم التعامل في سوق العملات (فوركس) بطريقة شراء او بيع ازواج العملات بعقود ثابتة الحجم ، وهي (100ك) ويعني مئة الف ، طبعا هذا في الحساب العادي ، واما في الحساب المصغر (ميني) فهو عشر هذا الحجم اي (10ك) اي عشرة الاف.

القاعدة : يكون حجم العقد من العملة الاولى ، وليس من العملة الثانية.

مثال : شراء (استرليني/دولار) يعني شراء (100ك) جنيه استرليني ، او مئة الف جنيه استرليني ، ودفع قيمتها بالدولار ، وكذلك عند البيع اولا ، فنقوم بشراء الدولار بما يعادل مئة الف جنيه استرليني.

مثال آخر : شراء (يورو/استرليني) يعني شراء 100 الف يورو ودفع قيمتها بالجنيه الاسترليني ، وبيع (يورو/استرليني) يعني شراء الجنيه الاسترليني بما يعادل مئة الف يورو.


تنبيه : حجم العقود ثابت كما ذكرنا (مئة الف) في جميع ازواج العملات ، ماعدا اذا كان العملة الاولى هي (الين الياباني) ، فيكون حجم العقد مضاعفا مئة مرة ، اي (عشرة ملايين ين ياباني) ، والين الياباني هو الزوج الثاني مقابل اغلب العملات ، ماعدا - فيما اعرف – زوج العملة (ين/كندي) ، ولا يتم التعامل به عند اغلب الوسطاء ، ولكن هذا للعلم فقط 

 
رابعا : سعر النقطة :


يتم احتساب سعر النقطة (pip) بناء على سعر (العملة الثانية) مقابل الدولار.

وعليه يمكننا تقسيم ازواج العملات الى ثلاثة اقسام :

[line]

القسم الاول : الدولار هو العملة الثانية :

وهي (يورو/دولار) (استرليني/دولار) (استرالي/دولار) (نيوزلندي/دولار).

وسعر النقطة فيه هو (10) دولارات للحساب العادي ، أو (1) دولار للحساب المصغر (ميني).

وهذا ثابت لا يتغير، وظاهر لا يحتاج لأمثلة. 


القسم الثاني : الدولار هو العملة الاولى :


والازواج فيه نوعان : 

[line]

(1) (دولار/سويسري) (دولار/كندي).


وسعر النقطة فيهما يتم احتسابه بقسمة الرقم (10) على السعر الظاهر بالنسبة للحساب العادي ، او بقسمة الرقم (1) على السعر الظاهر بالنسبة للحساب المصغر (ميني).


مثال : (دولار/سويسري) السعر (1.1400) ، بقسمة (10) على السعر = (8.77) دولار تقريبا بالنسبة للحساب العادي ، و(0.88) دولار تقريبا بالنسبة للحساب المصغر.


(2) (دولار/ين).


وسعر النقطة فيه يتم احتسابه بقسمة الرقم (1000) على السعر الظاهر للحساب العادي ، او بقسمة الرقم (100) على السعر الظاهر.

مثال : سعر زوج العملة (دولار/ين) (103.70) ، بقسمة الرقم (1000) على السعر يكون سعر النقطة = (9.64) دولار تقريبا للحساب العادي ، او (0.96) دولار تقريبا بالنسبة للحساب المصغر (ميني) 



 

القسم الثالث : الدولار ليس طرفا في زوج العملة : المتقاطعة (crosses)


وهي (يورو/سويسري) (يورو/استرليني) (يورو/ين) (يورو/استرالي) (يورو/كندي) ، (استرليني/سويسري) (استرليني/ين) ، (سويسري/ين) ، (استرالي/كندي) (استرالي/ين)

ويتم احتساب سعر النقطة فيها بناء على سعر العملة الثانية مقابل الدولار ، وذلك بالرجوع الى القسمين الاولين.

[line]

اذا كانت العملة الثانية من القسم الاول : (الدولارالطرف الثاني) يضرب الرقم الظاهر في (10) للحساب العادي ، او (1) للحساب المصغر (ميني)


مثال : (يورو/استرليني) ، سعر العملة الثانية بالنسبة للدولار (1.9250) مثلا ، وهي من القسم الاول (الدولار الطرف الثاني) ، نضرب السعر الظاهر في الرقم (10) فيكون الناتج (19.25) دولار للحساب العادي ، و(1.93) دولار تقريبا للحساب المصغر (ميني)

[line]

اذا كانت العملة الثانية من القسم الثاني : (الدولار الطرف الاول) : نقسم الرقم (10) على السعر ، هذا للحساب العادي ، او (1) للحساب المصغر (ميني)

مثال : (استرالي/كندي) ، سعر العملة الثانية (كندي) بالنسبة للدولار (1.2100) مثلا ، وهي من القسم الثاني ، فنقوم بقسمة الرقم (10) على السعر الظاهر = (8.26) دولار تقريبا للحساب العادي ، و (0.83) دولار تقريبا للحساب المصغر (ميني)

ارجو ان أكون وفقت في الشرح ومن كان لديه سؤال حول الموضوع ، فارجو منه قراءة الموضوع مرة ثانية ، واذا لم يتضح له الجواب فليسأل ، وعلى الرحب والسعة....




   
منقوووووووووووول 
من موقع عرب اليوم[/frame]*

----------


## ابراهيم النمر

جميل يا اسكندراني وفي انتظار المزيد

----------


## savana

اعتبر الموضوع من الموضوعات 
الهامة ومن الطبيعي 
ان نقوم بمحاولة اضفاء نوع من الحيوة لة من خلال توضيح بعض الشركات القائمة في هذا المجال والاجراءات الخاصة بها ومن ثم محاولة ان نكون مجموعة مصغرة لكيفية المشاركة في هذا المجال ومن ثم التوضيح العملي لهذا المجال 
كي يسفيد الاخرون 
المزيد والتقدم ياسكندراني

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك يا إسكندراني

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم النمر
					
				
جميل يا اسكندراني وفي انتظار المزيد


شكرا  اخى ابراهيم  وارجوا ان تكون قد استفادت منه*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة savana
					
				
اعتبر الموضوع من الموضوعات 
الهامة ومن الطبيعي 
ان نقوم بمحاولة اضفاء نوع من الحيوة لة من خلال توضيح بعض الشركات القائمة في هذا المجال والاجراءات الخاصة بها ومن ثم محاولة ان نكون مجموعة مصغرة لكيفية المشاركة في هذا المجال ومن ثم التوضيح العملي لهذا المجال 
كي يسفيد الاخرون 
المزيد والتقدم ياسكندراني


اختى الكريمة / savana
اشكرك على مشاركتك القيمة 
وعلى اقتراحاتك المفيده جدا 
وارجوا منك تشاركى وتضيفى اى معلومات عندك فى هذا الموضوع لاثراءه ولافادة جميع الاخوة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> تسلم أيدك يا إسكندراني


انت اللى تسلم ايدك يا ابو يوسف على مجهوداتك القيمة وتطويرك المستمر للمنتدى والموقع ككل 
و280 جنيه جهزين علشان تصليح العربيه 
لالالالا
2800 جنيه 
ياسيدى ابعد البتاع ده عنى وخد 28000 جنيه
ياسيدى خلاص اقلع هدومى

----------


## Key Of Life

السلام عليكم
انا طبعا شاكره جدااا للقائمين علي الموضوع وخصوصا وان هذه المشاركه هي اول مشاركة لي 
الفوركس هو مجال عملي منذ3 سنوات  وبصراحه هي نوعية بورصة العمل فيها في غاية المتعه .....

ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء واخواتي العضوات عند طلب اي استفسار في هذا الموضوع الا يتردد احد في سؤالي ...

هذا مع وافر شكري وتقديري لك اخي اسكندراني ...

 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> انا طبعا شاكره جدااا للقائمين علي الموضوع وخصوصا وان هذه المشاركه هي اول مشاركة لي 
> الفوركس هو مجال عملي منذ3 سنوات  وبصراحه هي نوعية بورصة العمل فيها في غاية المتعه .....
> 
> ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء واخواتي العضوات عند طلب اي استفسار في هذا الموضوع الا يتردد احد في سؤالي ...
> 
> هذا مع وافر شكري وتقديري لك اخي اسكندراني ...


اختى الكريمة / Key Of Life
مرحب بك فى المنتدى 
واسعدنى ان تكون اول مشاركة لك معنا 
وتكونى متخصصه فى هذا المجال 
وياريت لو تقدمى بعض النصائح والارشادات لاخوانك فى المنتدى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## sadikmagdy

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم .. وأنا مشارك فى متاجرة الفوريكس منذ 6 شهور بالفعل لكن لم أحقق ارباح بل على العكس الحصيلة النهائية هى خسارة وان كانت بسيطة ولكن معظم الاصدقاء يحزرونى من هذة المتاجرة ..أرجو ان تفيدنى بخبراتك..وهل استمر ام اكتفى بما حدث ولك كل الشكر

----------


## rashoOo

اسكندراني..الشكر الجزيل لك ع الموضوع الرائع..
ولكن عندي طلب..ممكن تقولولنا أفضل أسواق البورصة العالمية؟؟؟
وكيف ممكن الواحد يحصل سمسار بورصة ممتاز وأمين في نفس الوقت؟؟
ودمتم..

----------


## الشاعر نور

أخي اسكندراني...

موضوعك جميل و بصراحة سوق العملات هو سوق واعد و ارباحه فوق الخيال بس بشرط ان الواحد يكون فاهمه كويس و إلا هيخسر كل فلوسه..


تحياتي


أخوك نور..

----------


## rashoOo

*انا مستنيه أجوبة لتساؤلاتي..
تقبلوا مروي..
وكل سنة وانتو بخير..*

----------

